# YEMA "LANDGRAF" (YMHF 0603)



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour à tous 

Je vous présente aujourd'hui une montre déjà ancienne, de la collection 2008 ("Times of Heroes") chez *YEMA*, que j'ai eu l'occasion de me procurer d'occasion, la









*LANDGRAF*
YMHF0603​


Un petit mot d'introduction rapide.

Il s'agit d'un des modèles baroques de la période Beckensteiner (l'ancien patron de SEIKO France, qui avait racheté YEMA en 2007~8).

Les gammes se décomposaient de la sorte :

Rallygraf
Flygraf
*Landgraf*
Sous-Marine
Master Elements

En ce temps-là, la mode des (très) grosses battait son plein, PANERAI était omniprésent, les hommages MM pullulaient&#8230;

YEMA avait complètement renouvelé ses gammes, et proposait elle aussi des modèles imposants, et je dois dire que j'aimais beaucoup tous ces modèles. Le soucis c'est qu'à l'époque, je me concentrais quasi-exclusivement sur les mécaniques, le quartz ne m'intéressait pas du tout, et hormis la Sous-Marine à 8215, et la série limitée de la Master Elements à 7750, tous les autres modèles chez YEMA étaient à pile o|

J'adorais le design, mais pas les mouvements. D'autant plus que les tarifs étaient quand même assez élevés, et que sortir 300 € et plus pour un quartz, à l'époque, ça commençait à faire cher :-x

Aujourd'hui, le quartz ne me dérange plus du tout, et quand j'ai vu cette *Landraf* (dont le boîtier marron m'avait particulièrement attiré l'œil) en occase à vil prix, j'ai sauté dessus sans hésiter :-d









On retrouve le même type de bracelet que sur les _Master Elements_ de la même époque, ainsi que le même type de boucle :









Une remarque sur le mode de fonctionnement du chronographe.

L'aiguille centrale fonctionne par pas d'1 sec, rien d'atypique de ce côté-là 

En revanche, l'aiguille au ¹⁄₂₀ fait également office de trotteuse en temps normal. Au déclenchement du chrono, elle entame ses allers-retours (façon affichage rétrograde).






Une fois le chrono remis à zéro, il faut appuyer à nouveau sur la raz pour rebasculer en mode trotteuse (sinon, l'aiguille reste sur zéro)









Le lume : ça dépote, comme toujours chez *YEMA* :-!







Dedans, on trouve ça :





La batterie recommandée est une *SR927W* (AG7)



Content d'avoir ce modèle de la collection _Time of Heroes_ de 2008, dont étaient également issues la Sous-Marine et la Master Elements.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Vidéo de présentation :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Gallerie : https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yema-landgraf-ymhf-0603-a-5172599.html


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA "Times of Heroes" (2008)*

Avec deux de ses copines de la même époque :











*LANDGRAF • MASTER ELEMENTS • SOUS-MARINE*

































​


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YEMA "Times of Heroes" (2008)*


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Whatta! J'avais pas vu cette page! Je reste un peu coller au "Quantieme".

Merci d'expliquer un peu tout ca, a propos de la taille impossante et le fet que c'etait comme ca a cette epoque, les montres etaient bien grosses.

Ben elle me plait bien ta Landgraf, et toutes ces Yema du coup.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Whatta! J'avais pas vu cette page! Je reste un peu coller au "Quantieme".
> 
> Merci d'expliquer un peu tout ca, a propos de la taille impossante et le fet que c'etait comme ca a cette epoque, les montres etaient bien grosses.
> 
> Ben elle me plait bien ta Landgraf, et toutes ces Yema du coup.


Merci Olivier 

J'étais totalement fan de cette époque, totalement déraisonnable côté gabarits :-d (chez beaucoup de marques)

J'avais aussi beaucoup aimé la direction qu'avais donné Louis-Éric Beckensteiner à YEMA&#8230; je trouvais les différentes gammes très cohérentes stylistiquement (avec les formats XL, la couronne cerclée, le design général).














































La seule chose que j'aurais aimé, à l'époque, c'est davantage de mouvements mécaniques (90% de modèles étaient à quartz :-( ) or j'étais au tout début de la constitution de ma collection, et je me concentrais essentiellement sur les automatiques.

_Pas de bol_, le principal actionnaire Chinois (Peace Mark) a foutu la clé sous la porte peu de temps après, laissant YEMA en plan, avec un toute nouvelle production en cours à amortir o|

Ça a planté la boîte, qui a bien failli disparaître, avant d'être reprise par _Ambre_ :-!

C'est vraiment con, parce que les _Sous-Marine_ et les _Rallygraf_ se vendaient comme des petits pains :-(

J'aurais vraiment voulu voir cette gamme évoluer dans le temps.


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Très intéressant merci de partager tes connaissances de la boîte. :thumbsup


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Très intéressant merci de partager tes connaissances de la boîte. :thumbsup


De rien ;-)

J'aime beaucoup YEMA, c'est une des marques qui furent à l'origine de ma passion horlogère, il y a de ça une douzaine d'années


----------

